# Meilleur support pour installer Mandriva ?



## babibou (10 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Je projette de m'inscrire en licence informatique à l'IED (paris 8) l'année prochaine.
La formation se passe sous l'environnement Linux (Mandriva).
Ma question est : Mandriva fonctionne t'il à l'identique s'il est installé sur Mac (via bootcamp) ou sur un PC ?
Y a t'il des différences ?
Et, quelqu'un aurait-il eu des retours ou connu l'IED ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## France1159 (20 Mars 2010)

Bien sur, Mandriva ne changera pas le fait que tu l'utilises sur un Mac  .


----------



## babibou (22 Mars 2010)

Merci !


----------

